# November Stock Picking Competition



## Trader Paul (28 October 2007)

Hi folks,

While Joe is away, we'll pick up the slack and run the November competition,
with results posted at EOD (end-of-day) *ONLY* !~!

A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. Anybody may enter.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a 
    price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in
    percentage terms between November 1 and November 30.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 50.

The first placegetter will receive only accolades from their fellow
traders, with no glory at all, for the second placegetter.

You have until midnight on Wednesday October 31 to enter.

Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once 
you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. 

The best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Trader Paul (28 October 2007)

TUC ... a few positive cycles come into play in November ...


----------



## Trader Paul (28 October 2007)

steven1234 said:


> ..... put me down for TRF.






TRF ... got it, Steven1234 ..... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## drmb (28 October 2007)

ARQ please - thanks


----------



## krisbarry (28 October 2007)

SMZ, thanks


----------



## steven1234 (28 October 2007)

Good work

Thanks Paul

Even weekly updates would be more than satisfactory to give us an idea of how we are going.


----------



## sleeper88 (28 October 2007)

TRH... ta


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 October 2007)

MEL please.


----------



## gregcourageous (28 October 2007)

CTS please


----------



## lazyfish (28 October 2007)

RML please, thank you.


----------



## explod (28 October 2007)

SAU again thank you


----------



## YELNATS (28 October 2007)

MDX thanks.


----------



## nioka (28 October 2007)

MDS please.


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 October 2007)

*MDX* please. Thanks


----------



## Uncle Festivus (28 October 2007)

GCR thanks


----------



## Pat (28 October 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> *MDX* please. Thanks



I think you should read YELNATS post.

SHE please Paul.


----------



## marklar (28 October 2007)

HLX Please

m.


----------



## drillinto (28 October 2007)

TAM (Tanami Gold)


----------



## Whiskers (28 October 2007)

Since Uncle Festivus beat me to my first choice  I will go with a little sleeper, EYE.


----------



## hangseng (28 October 2007)

PEN for me thanks.


----------



## sam76 (28 October 2007)

I'll go for EKA this month.

ta.


----------



## powerkoala (28 October 2007)

GBM
thanks


----------



## Bushman (28 October 2007)

LML please


----------



## kevro (28 October 2007)

RDS Thanks muchly

Kevro


----------



## buggalug (28 October 2007)

ADY please


----------



## 1234 (28 October 2007)

CVN please... 


tnx


----------



## vert (28 October 2007)

fnt thanks


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 October 2007)

MON patience being tested here but production reports out soon


----------



## Agentm (28 October 2007)

adi as per usual..


----------



## Boyou (28 October 2007)

After my Truly dismal outcome on DIO in October I am getting of that horse and 
putting the wad on

 CNF..         thanks


----------



## wipz (29 October 2007)

SEA please


----------



## Scuba (29 October 2007)

AAR please


----------



## bigdog (29 October 2007)

HNR please


----------



## insider (29 October 2007)

EXT por favor senor


----------



## Knobby22 (29 October 2007)

NXS (Nexus) 

thanks


----------



## roland (29 October 2007)

CVI, if it hasn't already gone


----------



## UPKA (29 October 2007)

MWE for me thanks.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (29 October 2007)

1234 took my choice so i'll try CSE


----------



## BIG BWACULL (29 October 2007)

MPO thanks


----------



## Bush Trader (29 October 2007)

NWR Please, JORC upgrade due!


----------



## imajica (29 October 2007)

whc


----------



## prawn_86 (29 October 2007)

i'll go with QOL thanks.


----------



## wllmtrish (29 October 2007)

CQT thanks.


----------



## redandgreen (29 October 2007)

URA  again 
thx M8


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 October 2007)

Pat said:


> I think you should read YELNATS post.




Goddamit!!!

Ok...can I have *TZL* then please Paul?


----------



## black_bird2 (29 October 2007)

SEN please Paul.


----------



## son of baglimit (29 October 2007)

NMS


----------



## noirua (29 October 2007)

UXA for me, thanks


----------



## Kylastar (29 October 2007)

CUL for me please


----------



## MS+Tradesim (29 October 2007)

EBR


----------



## Gar (29 October 2007)

*HZN*

Thanks mate


----------



## brerwallabi (29 October 2007)

PSP please and that should make 50.


----------



## Synergy (29 October 2007)

I'll take JMS if theres not already 50


----------



## Flying Fish (29 October 2007)

Cue thanks


----------



## austek (29 October 2007)

SDL please


----------



## Go Nuke (29 October 2007)

*GWR* _Golden West Resources_ please.

I think I'm on a winner this time.

ps..who was keeping a running average of the stock competitions using Excel a few months back?
I'm curious to know where I'm at

Good Luck all


----------



## Trader Paul (29 October 2007)

Synergy said:


> I'll take JMS if theres not already 50






Don't worry ..... it's OK ...... we'll shoot for 100, now ..... 

happy days

  paul




=====


----------



## bvbfan (30 October 2007)

HER for me please


----------



## black_bird2 (30 October 2007)

Paul, does the sticky at the top of this forum apply or are you still going ahead with the task??


----------



## Trader Paul (30 October 2007)

Hi black bird 2,

.... sure, the sticky applies to the regular monthly competition.

However, to pick up the slack, we'll still run our own challenge 
for November, with results posted on a weekly basis (at least). 

..... no prizes, just glory for the winner ..... 

So, be sure to get your entry in, before midnight on 31102007 ..... !~!

have a great day

     paul



=====


----------



## juw177 (31 October 2007)

EMP please


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 October 2007)

RIO please 

gg


----------



## evwatkins (31 October 2007)

GGY gogogogo


----------



## rico01 (31 October 2007)

I'll go EXM if there is room in yur 50 
  thanks


----------



## Trader Paul (31 October 2007)

Hi folks,

We can probably handle 100 entries now, but today is your last 
chance to enter the November 2007 stock picking challenge ..... 

..... no prizes, just glory for the winner .....

So, be sure to get your entry in, before midnight on 31 October 2007 ..... !~!

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## greenfs (31 October 2007)

GWR for me as someone already took CTS


----------



## kpas (31 October 2007)

aar


----------



## kgee (31 October 2007)

WGR thanks


----------



## chops_a_must (31 October 2007)

CNM


----------



## canny (31 October 2007)

G'Day -
I'll go TLM please....


----------



## Captain_Chaza (31 October 2007)

RVR Please 

Salute and Gods' Speed


----------



## Col Lector (31 October 2007)

TAS thanks Paul


----------



## damorgs (31 October 2007)

AGM please for me


----------



## bhiggins (31 October 2007)

I will have TGS please


----------



## kelvin8r (31 October 2007)

good on ya Paul!

I'll have a crack at MLI this months please cobsy


----------



## AussiePaul72 (31 October 2007)

G'day Paul,
Been away in Thailand for the last 10 days ....just made it back in time to enter the November competition.
I'll take *Republic Gold (RAU)* thanks ....surprised no one had taken it yet! Very strong run last month on no released news. Has settled back a little now after that run but has drilling results due this month on most of their gold and tungsten tenements 
Good luck all


----------



## Annwn (31 October 2007)

QGC  Thanks:     bigthumb:


----------



## angesangles (1 November 2007)

CBH for me


----------



## Trader Paul (2 November 2007)

.... too late, angesangles ... !~!

Sorry, closed off midnight, last night ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (2 November 2007)

Hi folks,

November challenge results will likely be posted on a weekly basis
(more often, if time permits) ... 

happy trading 

   paul



=====

Results 01112007:


----------



## Trader Paul (8 November 2007)

Hi folks,

Results 07112007, in attached file ..... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (10 November 2007)

Hi folks,

Results 09112007, below ... 

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## hangseng (10 November 2007)

Good stuff Paul, go PEN


----------



## MS+Tradesim (10 November 2007)

Glad I sold that dog (I tipped) as soon as it hit my stop!  Oh well, based on testing I have a 55% chance of picking a winner in my mechanical system, so maybe next month. :


----------



## Gar (10 November 2007)

go aussiepaul!

83% in ten days


----------



## AussiePaul72 (10 November 2007)

Gar said:


> go aussiepaul!
> 
> 83% in ten days




Thanks Gar! Makes it even sweeter when you have your money where your mouth is  
Its a big month for RAU drilling results to be reported .... and surprisingly enough this 80% increase in SP hasn't even seen any of the expected 5 or so drill result announcements be released yet!!! Hopefully there is more upside yet


----------



## lazyfish (10 November 2007)

Sorry this is the first time I participate in this, but what is the rational for using the opening price on the first of Nov, instead of the closing price on the last day of Oct?


----------



## Boyou (10 November 2007)

Congrats ,Aussie Paul,great run from RAU,indeed.

Don't want to rain on your parade (after all I am a holder too),but perhaps there is a little bit of "Buy The Rumour ,Sell the Fact" going on here with RAU's SP rocketing.
Not saying it won't go ballistic ,in time ,just that there is a huge amount of spec money piling in which is just waiting for the time to take some early profits.

Good Luck to all holders 

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 November 2007)

Paul, you are a champion, the one month I have a chance of winning, go RIO, 

gg


----------



## AussiePaul72 (10 November 2007)

Boyou said:


> Congrats ,Aussie Paul,great run from RAU,indeed.
> 
> Don't want to rain on your parade (after all I am a holder too),but perhaps there is a little bit of "Buy The Rumour ,Sell the Fact" going on here with RAU's SP rocketing.
> Not saying it won't go ballistic ,in time ,just that there is a huge amount of spec money piling in which is just waiting for the time to take some early profits.
> ...




Yes Boyou .... i totally agree and actually posted earlier tonight on this in the RAU thread .... it will be interesting to see how the market responds when drilling results are released and how much of the recent SP increase has already been factored in, if any?.... there are a lot of drilling results to be released over the next month so will make it very interesting!
I might have a nice lead this month to date but a lot can happen in a day on the ASX, let alone the remaining 3 weeks of November!! Good luck to all


----------



## AussiePaul72 (10 November 2007)

lazyfish said:


> Sorry this is the first time I participate in this, but what is the rational for using the opening price on the first of Nov, instead of the closing price on the last day of Oct?




Hi Lazyfish .... i was actually going to query that exact same thing ... but with having a handy lead to date didn't want to be seen as a punce by fellow ASF members ....rofl
If i remember correctly RAU (my tip) closed at 8.4c on the last trading day of October and opened on the first trading day of November at 8.7c. 
Personally, i don't mind which method is used, but can someone explain if there is a particular reason for using the opening figure and not the closing quote from the previous day????


----------



## Trader Paul (11 November 2007)

lazyfish said:


> Sorry this is the first time I participate in this, but what is the rational for using the opening price on the first of Nov, instead of the closing price on the last day of Oct?






Hi folks,

It would not matter, just when we decided to start trading, we would 
inevitably make somebody unhappy ..... 

..... so, to keep all trading in the month of November, we chose to have
everybody buy at the open, on 01112007 ..... 

..... and over the course of a MONTHLY challenge, any gap-up or gap-down
at the start is NOT LIKELY to make a lot of difference to the end result,
in any case ..... 

have a great weekend

     paul


----------



## black_bird2 (12 November 2007)

Thanks for putting in the time Trader Paul to continue the fun and games.


----------



## bvbfan (12 November 2007)

Just my 2c on the price to use.
If you use friday's price then you are getting the benefit of the overnight US session and the weekend for effects to flow into the market.

So if a disaster strikes would it be fair to use the friday price or the opening on monday?


----------



## prawn_86 (12 November 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Personally, i don't mind which method is used, but can someone explain if there is a particular reason for using the opening figure and not the closing quote from the previous day????




As i understand it:

Theoretically if you were to buy one stock each month, then you would be buying it on the first. So if it gaps up or down, thats just the way it goes.


----------



## Trader Paul (13 November 2007)

Hi folks,

Attached file ..... November challenge results, on 13112007 ... 

happy days

 paul



-----


----------



## hangseng (13 November 2007)

Go PEN 

With the imminent information due on the uranium and gold resources of PEN I am getting just a little confident now of my chances this month.


----------



## Trader Paul (24 November 2007)

Hi folks,

..... November challenge results ... 23112007:


have a great weekend all

      paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (1 December 2007)

Hi folks,

Congratulations AussiePaul72 ... a worthy winner, leading the field for
the whole month, to take out a big win ..... 

Many thanks to all who entered the November Challenge.

have a great weekend

    paul


----------



## AussiePaul72 (1 December 2007)

Thanks TraderPaul!! Nice to be on a winner in Novemeber and just quietly i think RAU still has a lot to offer. Would have been a good pick for Dec aswell i think (and to my knowledge i don't think anyone jumped on it for the comp). Anyway, i've taken KAL for Dec!
TraderPaul, on behalf of all that entred the unofficial November comp, thanks for taking the time to run it.
Good luck to all in December comp!!


----------



## hangseng (1 December 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Thanks TraderPaul!! Nice to be on a winner in Novemeber and just quietly i think RAU still has a lot to offer. Would have been a good pick for Dec aswell i think (and to my knowledge i don't think anyone jumped on it for the comp). Anyway, i've taken KAL for Dec!
> TraderPaul, on behalf of all that entred the unofficial November comp, thanks for taking the time to run it.
> Good luck to all in December comp!!




Well done AussiePaul72!

In a difficult month as well.


----------



## steven1234 (1 December 2007)

Many thanks Trader Paul for running the stock picking comp this month.  Much appreciated.  

I think Trader Paul and Aussie Paul both deserve a prize for November.


----------



## drillinto (1 December 2007)

1000 thanks to Trader Paul


----------



## nioka (1 December 2007)

Thanks and congratulations to the two Pauls, The comp shows how hard it was for easy profits for November. Without the comp it may not have been so obvious. The comp is a valuable part of ASF.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 December 2007)

A big thanks to Trader Paul for keeping the ASF stock tipping competition going during November while I was unable to! It's that kind of community spirit that makes ASF such a unique place!

In that same spirit I will offer the first and second placegetters the same prizes they are usually entitled to. 

AussiePaul72 and bvbfan feel free to contact me via PM to claim your prizes.


----------



## Whiskers (3 December 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> A big thanks to Trader Paul for keeping the ASF stock tipping competition going during November while I was unable to! It's that kind of community spirit that makes ASF such a unique place!
> 
> In that same spirit I will offer the first and second placegetters the same prizes they are usually entitled to.
> 
> AussiePaul72 and bvbfan feel free to contact me via PM to claim your prizes.




Well that's very decent Aussie hospitality all around from Trader Paul and Joe. Great work.

Congratulations to Aussie Paul and bvbfan for taking out the honours. 

I just noticed I had second place there for a moment, but my young nag just couldn't keep the pace up.  I'll consider it a barrier trial.


----------



## black_bird2 (3 December 2007)

Thanks Trader Paul for putting in the hard yards while Joe was off. Thanks mods for keeping the tradition going, and thank God I didn't have any money in SEN for that month!!!


----------



## Trader Paul (3 December 2007)

Many thanks for your generosity, with the prizes for November, Joe ... !~!

Totally unexpected and much appreciated, by all who participated
in the November challenge ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------

